
Perl 5.30 Released - kamaal
https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.30.0/pod/perldelta.pod
======
totalperspectiv
Seeing the improvement, year over year, really makes me wish I could use Perl
at $work.

